# Running Order; Highland Field Trial Club, Spring Trial



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

8 AM sharp start each day 
Shooting Dog & Derby run at Silo 
Puppy run at the Barn Course Sunday morning 

Lunch available each day, Donations please. 
Low Country Boil on Saturday (Google it) 

*Open Shooting Dog, Saturday 8 AM, Silo* 

1a Fireside Fleetwood Minard 
1b Dukes Bella Dancer Sposita 

2a Winterset Steadfast Minard 
2b Bad River Sadie Vanecek 

3a Fireside Mercenary Minard 
3b Invincible Beniak 

4a Fireside High Noon Minard 
4b Grouse River Dueces Wild Woody 

5a Michigan Havelock Zee Beniak 
5b Hi Five Majical Merlin Harris 

6a Fireside Dales Shady Banker Minard 
6b Springpond Castaway Johnson 

7a Hi Five's Wrangler Minard 
7b Grouse River Sheena Woody 

8a Silverwhip Jones 
8b Call Me Kate Merlington 

9a Fireside Interesting Linda Minard 
9b Bad River Brandi Vanecek 

10a Hi Five's Rock Solid Minard 
10b Vitale's Grouse Ringer Purdy Vitale 


*Open Derby, Sat; follows Shooting Dog, Silo* 

1a Rebellious Ralph Minard 
1b Vitale's Grouse Ringer Stogie Vitale 

2a Hive Five's Passin Time Minard 
2b Bad River Frankie Vanecek 

3a Fireside Tipster Minard 
3b Sam I Am Vitale 

4a Shocka Zulu Minard 
4b Dukes Clear Grappa Sposita 

5a Fireside Tsunami Minard 
5b Ruby's Shadow Wheelock 

6a Dateline Sharp Dressed Man Minard 


7a Hive Five's Stormin Normin Minard 


*Open Puppy, Sun 8 AM, Barn	* 

1a Hive Five's Rockaby Baby Minard 
1b Waldhuhn Jager Gange Duke of Dixie Durst 

2a Hive Five's Tuff Skin Minard 
2b Glen Raven's Aspen Harris 

3a Gauge Minard 
3b Milrun Jake Miller 

4a Hi Five's Clean Energy Minard 
4b Glen Ravens Chip Harris 

5a Shotgun Alley Minard 


6a Hi Five's Chick Flick Minard 


7a Tekoa Fireball Dexter Minard 

8a Carry On Minard 


*Amateur Shooting Dog, Sunday 8 AM, Silo* 

1a Fireside Interesting Linda Esser 
1b Michigan Havelock Zee Beniak 

2a Vitale Grouse Ringer Purdy Vitale 
2b Modaka's Silver Edition Tutro 

3a Fireside Dales Shady Banker Esser 
3b Hi Five's Here She Comes Grushy 

4a Fireside High Noon Esser 
4b Windstar Najor 

5a Sam I Am Vitale 
5b Invincible Beniak 

6a Hi Five's Rock Solid Lareau 
6b Fireside Mercenary Esser 

7a Luke Star Najor 



*Amateur Derby, Sunday, follows Shooting Dog, Silo* 

1a Bad River Frankie Vanecek 
1b Dateline Sharp Dressed Man Harlow 

2a Fireside Tipster Esser 
2b Country Levitan 

3a Vitale Grouse Ringer Stogie Vitale 
3b Ruby's Shadow Wheelock 

4a Fireside Tsunami Esser 
4b Hi Five's Rockaby Baby Lareau


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

WOOT! Let the games begin!


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Good Luck everybody!!!


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Oh BTW, it's HiFive's Magickal Merlin.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Are these 30 min or hour statkes? Good luck to all


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Worm Dunker said:


> Are these 30 min or hour statkes? Good luck to all


I believe they are Terry (except the puppy).

Good luck everybody!

Testing out Rock's tender tail in the backyard yesterday on a pigeon: thankfully, he's recovered!


----------



## GSPJAKE (Nov 23, 2007)

Can't wait to see it all go down, i will be there to watch Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## GSPJAKE (Nov 23, 2007)

Allie's official title is "Shotgun's Dead On Allie"


----------



## Blue Briar (Jul 23, 2007)

Bruce better bring some spare legs, He runs all but 2 of the braces he is eligible to run in. Good Luck to all.


----------



## Back woods (Jul 30, 2003)

I think that I'll be running Silverwhip as well.

And it's. Hifive not Hive Five 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

Back woods said:


> I think that I'll be running Silverwhip as well.
> 
> And it's. Hifive not Hive Five
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wow. I typed Hive Five a bunch of times. We weren't even drinkin'. Fletcher insists we use the entire registared name, therefore typing with 2 fingers and a thumb is really slow and I ah, well, grammar & spelling Bob is guilty as charged.

F**c& it, next time some one else do it. :evil:


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Personally I like the registered names, adds a touch of class.


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

ctrl c ctrl v < your friend when hi five shows up to things. obviously they travel in packs


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Personally I like the registered names, adds a touch of class.


F**c& it, next time Grushy will do it. :evil:


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Bobby said:


> F**c& it, next time Grushy will do it. :evil:


He'll be happy to

I like the registered names too; I think a lot of people recognize a lot more registered names than call names (including me).


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bobby said:


> F**c& it, next time Grushy will do it. :evil:


Fletcher is a reporter/author this is right up his alley.


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

O.k. since we're on the correction section here.

Mine's "Gauge" not "Gange"



Open Puppy, Sun 8 AM, Barn 

1a Hive Five's Rockaby Baby Minard 
1b Waldhuhn Jager *Gange* Duke of Dixie Durst 

2a Hive Five's Tuff Skin Minard 
2b Glen Raven's Aspen Harris 



Read more at Michigan-Sportsman.com: Running Order; Highland Field Trial Club, Spring Trial - The Michigan Sportsman Forums http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=373097#ixzz1Gsuy0APZ


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Bobby nice job typing the running order. You forgot to add sex and breed!!!! I googled the lunch thats almost enough to entice a Highland hater like me to come!!! Go luck to all.


----------



## Jarnold (Mar 6, 2011)

You did great on mine, .

4a Hi Five's Clean Energy Minard

Good luck to all, wish I could be there.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

Worm Dunker said:


> You forgot to add sex and breed!!!! .


I didn't forget.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

GSPJAKE said:


> Allie's official title is "Shotgun's Dead On Allie"


I ran one of my pups in a workout with your Allie this afternoon. She looked really nice!


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Bobby said:


> Wow. I typed Hive Five a bunch of times. We weren't even drinkin'. Fletcher insists we use the entire registared name, therefore typing with 2 fingers and a thumb is really slow and I ah, well, grammar & spelling Bob is guilty as charged.
> 
> F**c& it, next time some one else do it. :evil:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## GSPJAKE (Nov 23, 2007)

midwestfisherman said:


> I ran one of my pups in a workout with your Allie this afternoon. She looked really nice!



Thanks, I can't wait to see her run this weekend


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

With the single dog "brace" do they actually run the dog alone?


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Lucky Dog said:


> With the single dog "brace" do they actually run the dog alone?


Yes


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Open Shooting Dog Winners:









1. HiFive's Wrangler (owner Dan Ross, handler Bruce Minard)
2. Michigan Havelock Zee (Owner/handler Mark Beniak)
3. HiFive's Rock Solid (Owner Mike Lareau, handler Bruce Minard)

A big congrats to Mark, *Jennie* and Bruce! 
First place and third place are mother and son.


----------



## Jarnold (Mar 6, 2011)

FindTheBird said:


> Open Shooting Dog Winners:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, congrats Team HiFive!

Jared


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

An interesting and probably pretty rare thing happened at Highland this weekend; 3 generations of dogs had placements:








From left:
Hifive's Wrangler, 1st place, open shooting dog
Hifive's Rock Solid (son of Wrangler) 3rd place, open shooting dog
Hifive's Rockaby Baby (daughter of Rock) 2nd place, open puppy.


----------



## Mike McDonald (Sep 10, 2007)

What were the placements in the amateur stakes? mac


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Congrats to everyone.


----------



## Jarnold (Mar 6, 2011)

FindTheBird said:


> An interesting and probably pretty rare thing happened at Highland this weekend; 3 generations of dogs had placements:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome, congrats guys & gals! Amazing how much they all look alike..


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Congradulation a great weekend for Team Hi-Five.


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

curious did u run the open stakes on the silo course? how many acres is the field?


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

Great Job done by Hi five with the pups, Allie (Brian Coleman owner and Bruce handler) 1st, Mike and Lady 2nd, Tom and Milrun Jake, 3rd.


----------



## GSPJAKE (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice weekend for you all, i appreciate all your help this weekend in answering any questions i had about this type of venue. You were all very helpful.

thanks,

Brian


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Didn't they run an amatuer state also? Who won?


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

chewy said:


> curious did u run the open stakes on the silo course? how many acres is the field?


Yep, that's where the open stakes were. I don't know the acreage but it's roughly a 1/2 hour at a brisk walk in a big loop.



Mike McDonald said:


> What were the placements in the amateur stakes? mac





Worm Dunker said:


> Didn't they run an amatuer state also? Who won?


I think the amateur derbies are correct, but only got the winner of the amateur shooting dog--can anybody fill-in the missing shooting dogs? Congrats guys!
Amateur Derby:
1. Bad River Frankie Vanecek 
2. Dateline Sharp Dressed Man Harlow
3. Vitale Grouse Ringer Stogie Vitale 

Amateur Shooting Dog
1. Michigan Havelock Zee Beniak


----------



## Dave Medema (Jan 18, 2005)

I stopped by on Saturday to watch the open shooting dogs and hang out with Lengling and MaryBeth. It was great to put some faces with names, see some pretty good dogs, and let my youngest have fun. He played with pups, big dogs, snakes, and rode a horse for a few braces. All in all, a good day. Thanks to everyone for making us feel welcome. Congrats to the winners. 

Ryan on Jack.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

chewy said:


> curious did u run the open stakes on the silo course? how many acres is the field?


about 320


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

Congratulations Mike, Brian and Team Hifive. A nice picture of the 3 generations, Rudy still gettin it done.


----------

